# IHC 666 Tractor Sold for $14,900 on MN Auction - video



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Very nice IHC 666 diesel with 3,742 "1 owner" hours sold on a farm auction Thursday in southwest Minnesota for a new record high auction sale price...here's Youtube video of it selling:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------

